# Reformed Baptist Series on Church Government



## Robert Truelove (Aug 18, 2012)

I just completed a two part series on church government and thought I'd post it here. Besides representing what I believe to be a biblical position, I think it is also indicative of the thinking of many Reformed Baptists.

Christ Reformed Church - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you also have the written notes in addition to audio?


----------



## Robert Truelove (Aug 19, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Do you also have the written notes in addition to audio?



Sorry, I just have the audio.


----------

